# не хотел иметь дом/дома



## Mr Marek

Еще раз добрый день! Всем приятной субботы.

Вы мне уже помогли прояснить использование падежей, в том числе при отрицании.

Я имею дом.
Я не имею дом/дома.

Можно ли использовать родительный падеж в следующем случае:
_- Я всегда хотел иметь дом._
_- А я никогда не хотел иметь дома._
"Не хотел" - отрицание, но использование "иметь" нивелирует это отрицание (т.е. только "никогда не хотел иметь дом").

Надеюсь, что я ясно выразил мысль.

Спасибо!


----------



## Vadim K

Лучше так не говорить, особенно учитывая то, что глагол "_иметь_" в русском языке также имеет значение "_заниматься сексом_". И выражение "_иметь до́м*а*_" как раз может иметь два разных значения - "_иметь дом_" и "_заниматься сексом дома_".

Как раз на эту двусмысленность употребления глагола "_иметь_", которые в русском языке часто совпадают, есть даже довольно популярное народное четверостишие, которое эту двусмысленность обыгрывает.

Если бы я имел коня
Это был бы номер
Если бы конь имел меня
Я бы, наверное, помер


----------



## Rosett

Мы говорим: "У меня есть дом" и "У меня нет дома".
"У меня нет дома", однако, может означать контекстуально нечто иное, чем просто отрицание.


----------



## Reitschuster

Не знаю о чем говорят два постера выше, но сказать я имею дом в русском языке это вполне нормальное явление. 

Как пример:
Вов, вот чем ты занимался последние два года? Вроде бы тунеядец, а уже и прилично выглядишь.

Да, Женя, я вот имею дом, крышу над головой, жену красивую. А ты че имеешь? Приехал из далека и ничего нету.

Конечно, слово "иметь" в русском языке имеет много негативных значений, но не все под словом "иметь" понимают секс и близкие тому отрицательные понятия. Многие, включая меня и моих знакомых употребляют его в его нормальном значении и все ок. Если есть нормальный контекст, то нет и домыслов сексуального характера.


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek said:


> Можно ли использовать родительный падеж в следующем случае:
> _- Я всегда хотел иметь дом.
> - А я никогда не хотел иметь дома._


Да, можно. Отрицание может быть и при сложном сказуемом в целом ("хотел иметь" - в данном случае).


> "Не хотел" - отрицание, но использование "иметь" нивелирует это отрицание (т.е. только "никогда не хотел иметь дом").


И так тоже можно (и лучше, на мой взгляд).

В противовес первым двум ответившим замечу, что вполне нормально сказать "хочу иметь дом", особенно вместе со словом "свой":
_Хочу иметь свой дом. _(=Хочу быть владельцем своего собственного дома.)​


----------



## Sobakus

«Хотел иметь дом/машину/детей», на мой взгляд, довольно распространённая конструкция и ни с каким сексом лично у меня не ассоциируется. Если уж о сексе говорить, то «хочу лошадь» в этом плане от «хочу иметь лошадь» особенно не отличается – всё зависит от воображения читателя/слушателя. Тем не менее, при отрицании мне _иметь _кажется лишним – перетяжеляет фразу.

Что касатеся самого вопроса, то  лично мне вариант с родительным режет слух: вроде бы, дополнение согласуется с отрицанием, но должно согласоваться с утверждением, которое требует винительного падежа. Ещё и партитивом отдаёт.

«Я никогда не хотел не иметь дома» – вот это 100% правильно.

Однако: «я никогда не хотел свой дом» – здесь родительный будет восприниматься как партитив («(не) хочу сыра»).


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо вам всем за то, что отозвались!

Я, в принципе, понял. Мой вопрос имел отношение не столько к глаголу "иметь", сколько как раз к отрицанию при сложном сказуемом в целом (*Vovan* отлично понял, что именно меня тревожило).



Vovan said:


> Да, можно. Отрицание может быть и при сложном сказуемом в целом ("хотел иметь" - в данном случае).



Вот этот момент я и хотел прояснить. Спасибо!



Sobakus said:


> «Я никогда не хотел не иметь дома» – вот это 100% правильно.



Я плохо чувствую русский язык, но мне кажется, что это предложение как-то странно выглядит, нет?


----------



## Rosett

Reitschuster said:


> Да, Женя, я вот имею дом, крышу над головой, жену красивую. А ты че имеешь? Приехал из далека и ничего нету.


По-русски будет: "Да, Женя, у меня вот есть дом, крыша над головой, жена красивая. А ты чё имеешь? Приехал издалека и ничего нету".
[...]
Mod note: non-contributory part of the post removed


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> В противовес первым двум ответившим замечу, что вполне нормально сказать "хочу иметь дом", особенно вместе со словом "свой":
> _Хочу иметь свой дом. _(=Хочу быть владельцем своего собственного дома.)​


"Хотеть" и "иметь" - две разные семантические категории, по использованию которых русский человек отличается от русскоговорящего.


----------



## Rosett

Sobakus said:


> «Я никогда не хотел иметь дома» – вот это на 100% правильно.





Mr Marek said:


> Я плохо чувствую русский язык, но мне кажется, что это предложение как-то странно выглядит, нет?


Вы правильно чувствуете. Эта фраза годится для второсортного учебника русского для иностранцев.


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо, Rosett!


----------



## Sobakus

Mr Marek said:


> Я плохо чувствую русский язык, но мне кажется, что это предложение как-то странно выглядит, нет?


Конечно, странно, но грамматически верно – есть отрицание, которое оправдывает использование родительного. Иначе его использование мне кажется неверным.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sobakus said:


> Конечно, странно, но грамматически верно – есть отрицание, которое оправдывает использование родительного. Иначе его использование мне кажется неверным.


А если мы число заменим на множественное?
"Я никогда не хотел иметь дом*а"* vs "Я никогда не хотел иметь домов"?


----------



## Sobakus

Q-cumber said:


> А если мы число заменим на множественное?
> "Я никогда не хотел иметь дом*а"* vs "Я никогда не хотел иметь домов"?


Мне кажется, это здесь как раз партитив (_никаких_). Попробуем бесспорный родительный: «я никогда не хотел иметь этих домов». Звучит довольно абсурдно, как по мне.

В любом случае, партитивный пример настолько странно звучит вне контекста, что я не могу решить, то ли он грамматически невозможен, то ли я не могу преставить сам контекст.

Чтобы проверить грамматику, я думаю, лучше взять другой глагол: «Я не хотел видеть этих лиц». Моё мнение – странно звучит, потому что, опять же, _не хотел_ управляет _видеть_, а _видеть_ управляет _эти лица_, но никак не _этих лиц. _Зато «не хотел видеть их лиц», вроде, работает – тоже партитив?


----------



## Q-cumber

Я прикидывал вариант с заменой глагола, но не уверен, что такая замена не нарушает "чистоты эксперимента". А что если взять за основу более привычное в данном контексте слово - "проблемы" (женский род, мн. число)?

Я никогда не хотел иметь проблем (с законом).  
Я никогда не хотел иметь проблемы...  ???


----------



## Rosett

От экскурса в область ненаучной фантастики вернёмся к русскому языку: "...мне никогда не хотелось иметь *дом* или какое-то долговременное *пристанище*".
Или: "Ему никогда не хотелось иметь *дом*. Ну если и хотелось, то не особо".
Это винительный падеж (в мн.ч. может быть партитив). Отрицание действует только на ближайшее после глагола управляемое слово (группу однородных слов). Ср.: "Хочу купить дом - но не имею *желания  *(купить дом) ".


----------



## Vovan

Со словом "дом" вся проблема в том, что оно есть конкретное имя существительное, а посему родительный падеж даже после простого сказуемого с отрицанием не особо желателен (кроме случая "_не имеет семьи/дома/крыши над головой_ и т.д."; здесь родительный обязателен).
Помимо этого возникает пресловутая двусмысленность - из-за существования в русском языке наречия "до́ма". Более того, есть еще форма множественного числа - "дома́"!

_-- Так кто из вас покупал дом?
-- Я не покупал дома. _(допустимо, но нежелательно)
_-- Я не покупал никакого дома._​
Однако правило относительно сложного сказуемого действительно существовало.


> «Падеж родительный полагается и тогда, когда наречие отрицательное находится перед глаголом, предшествующим управляющему глаголу, например: не хочу читать книг; не люблю терять времени».
> 
> Г. О. Винокур. Пушкин и русский язык


Однако еще Пушкин оспаривал его (статья Пушкину и посвящена, кстати).
Сегодня, как замечает автор статьи, строгого следования этому правилу нет:


> Как известно, современная грамматика не следует этим решительным формулировкам о замене винительного родительным при отрицании. Во всяком случае Пушкин совершенно верно заметил, что чем больше расстояние между отрицанием и дополнением, тем труднее поставить это дополнение в родительном падеже.


А. М. Пешковский отмечал, что в современном русском языке в случае сложного сказуемого преобладает винительный:


> Еще более эти падежи смешиваются, когда они зависят не от глагола с отрицанием, а от инфинитива, который сам зависит от глагола с отрицанием (_не хочу покупать бумаг*и*_ и _не хочу покупать бумаг*у*_, _не надеюсь получить жаловань*я*_ и т.д.); в этом случае винительный, кажется, даже преобладает.
> 
> 
> 
> _Пешковский А. М. Русский синтаксис в научном освещении (2001), с. 297_


Как бы то ни было, использование родительного падежа в подобных случаях часто (но не всегда) вполне допустимо и, что более важно, естественно, особенно в неподготовленных устных высказываниях.


----------



## Vovan

Ссылка на Грамота.Ру:


> <...>
> Когда нужен винительный падеж?
> 
> <...>
> Если существительное относится к инфинитиву, отделенному от глагола с отрицанием *другим* инфинитивом: он не хочет начинать писать мемуары (ср. он не хочет писать мемуаров и мемуары).
> <...>
> 
> В остальных случаях существительные в описываемых конструкциях обычно можно использовать в форме и родительного падежа, и винительного падежа.
> 
> Какой падеж нужен при отрицании? - «Грамота.ру» – справочно-информационный Интернет-портал «Русский язык»


Таким образом, видим, что при наличии в составе сложного сказуемого с предшествующей "не" одного инфинитива нередко возможно использовать родительный падеж с дополнением; при наличии двух и более инфинитивов - только винительный.

Розенталь:


> *Винительный падеж*, ослабляющий значение отрицания, обычно употребляется в следующих случаях:
> <...>
> обычно в конструкции *«не + вспомогательный глагол + инфинитив переходного глагола + дополнение»* (т.е. при отнесении дополнения не непосредственно к глаголу с отрицанием, а к инфинитиву, зависящему от глагола с отрицанием, что ослабляет влияние отрицания): *не мог*_ представить рукопись, *не надеялся* выполнить задание._ Например: _Старик Лаврецкий долго *не мог* простить сыну его свадьбу_ (Тургенев); ..._Он *не мог* сдержать улыбку_ (он же); ..._Он *не решался* сообщить матери и Оле правду о своем несчастье_ (Б. Полевой).
> 
> Реже в этих случаях встречается конструкция с родительным падежом, например: ...*Не могла*_ слышать его грустного голоса, *не могла* видеть его тоски и страданий_ (Короленко); _Мы *не умеем* брать просто от жизни ее радостей_ (Куприн)
> 
> Розенталь Д.Э. и др. Справочник. ГЛАВА XLV


Акцент делается на том, что речь не о любом сложном глагольном сказуемом, но лишь о модальном, т.е. содержащем в качестве первого элемента глагол с модальным значением (желания, возможности, необходимости и т.д.).
Лично я полагаю, что в этой идее есть некоторый смысл, но я не стал бы вот именно так её формулировать. Требуются исследования, чтобы выяснить, какие именно глаголы с т.зр семантики характерны здесь (примеры самого Розенталя красноречиво об этом свидетельствуют, нельзя не видеть).


----------



## Q-cumber

Vovan said:


> Со словом "дом" вся проблема в том, что оно есть конкретное имя существительное, а посему родительный падеж даже после простого сказуемого с отрицанием не особо желателен (кроме случая "_не имеет семьи/дома/крыши над головой_ и т.д."; здесь родительный обязателен).
> Помимо этого возникает пресловутая двусмысленность - из-за существования в русском языке наречия "до́ма". Более того, есть еще форма множественного числа - "дома́"!
> 
> _-- Так кто из вас покупал дом?
> -- Я не покупал дома. _(допустимо, не нежелательно)
> _-- Я не покупал никакого дома._​
> Однако правило относительно сложного сказуемого действительно существовало.
> 
> Однако еще Пушкин оспаривал его (статья Пушкину и посвящена, кстати).
> Сегодня, как замечает автор статьи, строгого следования этому правилу нет:
> 
> А. М. Пешковский отмечал, что в современном русском языке в случае сложного сказуемого преобладает винительный:
> 
> Как бы то ни было, использование родительного падежа в подобных случаях часто (но не всегда) вполне допустимо и, что более важно, естественно, особенно в неподготовленных устных высказываниях.


В принципе,  так оно и есть. Возразить нечего.


----------



## Sobakus

Да, видимо, дело исключительно в семантике.


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо! Попытаюсь с этими правилами ознакомиться!


----------

